# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3d Printed Ardumower

## Peter Pan

Reprap-Windturbine.com launched a new download project two weeks ago. A 3d printed robotic lawn mower. Here's a video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CuOHDlsiDs

More informations and the download you will find on our website:

http://www.reprap-windturbine.com

.....may be you like this robo.

----------


## Geoff

I'm so building one!

----------

